# General > Music >  what music are you listening to?

## plutonio

what music is everyone currently listening to? 
looking for something new to download onto my ipod.

----------


## Ricco

Genesis - triple compilation - Chrissie present - lush!

----------


## spaceddaisy

Transatlantic sessions on i-player :-)

----------


## canadagirl

::  The Wurzels-  Combine Harvester  ::

----------


## Bazeye

This. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvxyT1VpCVA

give it a whirl without tapping your feet.

----------


## George Brims

Right now at work, "Dream Letter: Live in London" by Tim Buckley (father of Jeff B for you young'uns). 
On the way in this morning, the latest Clapton CD, the one with him looking like quite the old geezer on the front cover.

----------


## yorkshire lassie

the screaming trees - what goes on?  from heaven and hell volume 1 (tribute to velvet underground)

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Although I have never seen an Ikea, this number has got right into my tune box and I may download it.

JONA LEWIE - *You*'*ll Always Find Me In The Kitchen* *...*

----------


## ChuckBuscuits

anything by the drive-by-truckers

----------


## steeko

kinks, porcupine tree, jj gilmour, de burgh, death cab for cutie

----------


## .D.

BB King - "Hold On" - Never have I heard an instrument at such a low volume that is literally screaming at you. 

Awesome.  :Wink:

----------


## The Music Monster

Simon and Garfunkel - Old Friends
I'm absolutely in love with their music, both the singing and orchestration - genius!!

----------


## Jeid

Lots of this

----------


## pumkin

I just added Grateful Dead American Beauty album to my ipod and also some little feat  :Smile:

----------


## fender

UFO - Strangers in the night. Best live album (imo)

----------


## The Music Monster

> Lots of this


My sister is crazy about the Beatles, so I'm often found listening to lots of that, too!!!

----------


## David B

Hannah Jane by Hootie and the Blowfish.

One of my main songs on the iPod when I am washing my dishes.

The Middle by Jimmy Eat World usually follows.

----------


## fender

Just finished listening to Split (once again) by The Groundhogs. Excellent stuff with the cans on.

----------


## The Music Monster

Smash Mouth - All Stars...
My sister is in control of the volume, so expect if you live in Wick you already know what I'm listening to!!!!

----------


## mustapha

Arcade Fire - The Suburbs.

----------


## Metalattakk

Listening right now to The Toy Dolls and "The Ashbrooke Launderette".

"You'll stink, you're clothes'll shrink,
Your whites'll be as black as ink,
Your best red jumper turns to pink,
All crumpled up and wet.

I've been, have you been,
To get your dirty washing clean,
If you're clean, you couldn't have been
To the Ashbrooke Launderette." 

Rub-a-dub-a-dub indeed.  :Wink:

----------


## Pouleriscaig

'Strathclyde Motets', by Scottish Composer James MacMillan.

----------


## Ricco

Also listening to Wishbone Ash - Argus

----------


## zebedy

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/whe...nd/id368514434

A very promising and honest rock band from Kilmarnock - Fatherson who just came off tour with Idlewild.

----------


## Green_not_greed

"Where the light is" by John Mayer - the rather brilliant 2008 double live album.  This boy can play and tastefully too!  Like a younger version of Hendrix or SRV.

----------


## Kenneth

Here's a Scottish duo called Martin and James - I think they are from Glasgow.

Anyway here's a song by them called 'Wrong Directions', very nice!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD_FUr6bPd4

----------


## rob murray

Always  the Sixth ( fi Week ) and damn good to

----------


## fender

> Also listening to Wishbone Ash - Argus


One of the all time classics. Nice one Ricco. Everyone should own a copy of Argus.

----------


## Bazeye

Frightened Rabbit........See the flashback thread.  ::

----------


## jazzyr1

boychild-counting what ifs,damn fine stuff!

----------


## buddyrich

Nomeansno.  Two Canadian brothers who are presumably as mental as their music suggests.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomeansno

----------


## ianmac

Velvet Underground.  Live gig from November 1966.  Venus In Furs is almost finished, next it's Black Angels Death Song - one of my faves I must admit.  Not too bad quality for an almost 45 year old recording.

----------


## Douglas Cowie

Dr Feelgood: Malpractice album track 3 Back in the Night, as I type, quality, just moved on to Another Man, listened to Down to the Jetty album before that, basic raw R & B it just doesn't get any better. Wilko and Lee, Big Figure. John B Sparks in glorious mono.

----------


## jings00

Ted Nugent...Girl Scout Cookies

----------


## ianmac

> Dr Feelgood: Malpractice album track 3 Back in the Night, as I type, quality, just moved on to Another Man, listened to Down to the Jetty album before that, basic raw R & B it just doesn't get any better. Wilko and Lee, Big Figure. John B Sparks in glorious mono.


Good call on the Feelgoods, Douglas.  I'll have to dig some of their stuff out.
Tonight, of course, I'll have to play some Alice Cooper.  It is his birthday you know.  Think I'll give Love It To Death a spin.  40 years old and still sounds great.
(That's Love It To Death thats 40.  Alice is slightly older.)

----------


## fender

> Dr Feelgood: Malpractice album track 3 Back in the Night, as I type, quality, just moved on to Another Man, listened to Down to the Jetty album before that, basic raw R & B it just doesn't get any better. Wilko and Lee, Big Figure. John B Sparks in glorious mono.


Sound choice Douglas. Even better if played on the old vinyl in glorious mono.

----------


## hardcore superstar

> Smash Mouth - All Stars...
> My sister is in control of the volume, so expect if you live in Wick you already know what I'm listening to!!!!


smash mouth are ace ... especially the infamous 'sorry about your penis' song.

----------


## brandy

les mis own my own.. *G*

----------


## highbury

Currently on my i Pod

Red hot chilli peppers
mummford and sons
reef
Gandalf murphy and the slamovian circus of dreams ( Touring the UK in April, closest they get to you guys is Lochinver, but if youre down that way, well worth a look)
Sex Pistols
Beth Orton
and Motorhead

----------


## Dog-eared

Burach - Deeper
John Martyn - Sweet little Mysteries
Saor Patrol - Full throttle
Commander Cody and his Lost Planet Airmen - Lost in The Ozone Again

----------


## AMyd666

Currently listening to Xerath - I, a young British band who have impressed me of late. Check out their MySpace for summat different on your ipod!  :Smile:

----------


## Shabbychic

Have you tried Zenga, Zenga by DJ Gaddafi. Very catchy.  :Grin: 

Some good albums are:-

Staind...Chapter V and Break the Cycle
Rammstein....Mutter
Gary Moore....After Hours
Placebo...Once More with Feeling
Robert Cray....Midnight Stroll
Wolfmother....Wolfmother
Tool....Lateralus
ZZ Top....Greatest Hits (It's good...honest)

----------


## Saveman

The Unthanks - Last

----------


## NLP

The soldiers -  Letters home.

----------


## highbury

michael messer -  lucky charms

----------


## The Music Monster

Dire Straits - Tunnel of Love

----------

